# Contador por pasos...



## Solutions (Sep 15, 2009)

Hola Amigos... quisiera que me ayudaran con un poco de ideas...

estoy haciendo un famoso contador de monedas, lo cual, la deteccion de monedas ya esta lista...

mi problema es que no se como hacer para que mi contador vaya sumando la cantidad de dinero que se va agregando...
las cantidades son 25ctvs y 50 ctvs...
¿que puedo utilizar para que al ingresar una moneda de 25, llegue el contador hasta 25, y cuando meta un de 50ctvs, el contador sume esos 50 y el contador muestre   75 (25+50) ?


no me es permitido usar pics.., de ahi puedo utilizar cualquier contador y cualquier flip-flop

les agradezco todo tipo de ideas o comentarios...
Gracias...


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 15, 2009)

Que tipo de señal tienes en la parte de detección de monedas?

Osea, que señal tienes en el detector de monedas, digital o análoga? Si fuera digital, deben ser tantos pulsos como la denominación de monedas.

Si usas señal análoga, entonces puedes usar un convertidor análogo-digital, luego utilizarás multiplexores, memorias y uff.. 

Por a´hi existen sumadores digitales, no se como son ni como se usan!


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 15, 2009)

Pensando en una solucion rapida la señal de 50ctvs deberia dejar pasar 2 pulsos al contador, y la de 25 ctvs solo uno.... pero exactamente como aun lo estoy razonando....


----------



## Solutions (Sep 15, 2009)

CRONOS1970 dijo:


> Que tipo de señal tienes en la parte de detección de monedas?
> 
> Osea, que señal tienes en el detector de monedas, digital o análoga? Si fuera digital, deben ser tantos pulsos como la denominación de monedas.
> 
> ...


Exactamente... cuando pasa una moneda de 50 ctvs. va a mandar 2 veces que se active el contador de 25ctvs...
¿pero como puedo hacer que el contador llegue hasta 25?...
realmente existe otra moneda, la de 10ctvs. pero creo que con un contador que tenga, puedo hacer los demás...
mi problema en general es, como hacer un contador que llegue hasta 10 y luego agregue otra cantidad de 25 por ejemplo.
Gracias por su ayuda



			
				Solutions dijo:
			
		

> Exactamente... cuando pasa una moneda de 50 ctvs. va a mandar 2 veces que se active el contador de 25ctvs...
> ¿pero como puedo hacer que el contador llegue hasta 25?...
> realmente existe otra moneda, la de 10ctvs. pero creo que con un contador que tenga, puedo hacer los demás...
> mi problema en general es, como hacer un contador que llegue hasta 10 y luego agregue otra cantidad de 25 por ejemplo.
> Gracias por su ayuda


Estoy usando 3 infrarrojos para la deteccion de las 3 distintas monedas...
segun leía, pueden tomarse como una señal analogica conforme va variando la intensidad...
pero en mi caso, simplemente al interrumpir la señal infrarroja, manda un 1, mientras no esta    interrumpida, manda un 0.
Gracias


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 16, 2009)

Solutions dijo:


> ...pero en mi caso, simplemente al interrumpir la señal infrarroja, manda un 1, mientras no esta interrumpida, manda un 0.
> Gracias


 
Eso que has escrito al final, en definitiva es una señal digital.

Entonces aún es más dificil, así como lo expones. Lo mejor es diseñar algo mas o menos así.

Debes armar tu detector de monedas tal que, en el momento de pasar una de ellas, *una laminilla se levante, la laminilla estara sujeta a un potenciometro (*usa tu imaginación*), luego, como el potenciometro está conectado a una tension de 5 volts, la posición de la laminilla te dará una referencia de voltaje, según el tamaño de la moneda, así tendrás un voltaje de salida diferente para cada una.*

De ahí parte usando un circuito A/D (como dije al inicio) y usas multiplexores y lo que haga falta... 

Duro compa!!! Por ahí tengo un libro para diseñas sistemas digitales con multiplexores. Necesito que colabores un poco más Solutions, dame más información y si tienes armado algo, sube unas fotos..


----------



## Solutions (Sep 16, 2009)

CRONOS1970 dijo:


> Eso que has escrito al final, en definitiva es una señal digital.
> 
> Entonces aún es más dificil, así como lo expones. Lo mejor es diseñar algo mas o menos así.
> 
> ...


gracias por tu ayuda cronos
me parece buena idea lo que me has dicho...
corrigeme si estoy mal, al usar un A/D obtentría una cuantas salidas digitales ya sea de 0 o 1, esta bien...
pero ahora que hago con eso?...
creo que llegaría a lo mismo con los 3 infrarrojos ya que me obtengo un 1 por cada infrarrojo...
ya he usado multiplexores, al menos de 1 selector en comun y 4 salidas a multiplexar (74ls151)... pero no se me alumbra mucho jeje como implementarlos aqui...

lo unico que he conseguido, en mis multiples pruebas, ,  es guardar el pulso, 
como bien sabeis, solo en el instante cuando pasa la moneda obtengo un 1, luego que pasó la moneda obtengo inmediatamente un 0 que era su estado inicial... 

por ejemplo, cuando recibo un 1 de los infrarrojos (al pasar la moneda),  este 1 va a unos flip flop tipo D y queda guardado (queda encendido un led), tal vez me sirva de algo poder guardar ese pulso...

estoy tratando de usar un contador 74ls191, lo cual estaba viendo que por cada pulso de reloj va contando de uno en uno

¿como puedo hacer para generar exactamente 10 pulsos de reloj?

les agredezco mucho sus comentarios


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok. Solutions, dame tiempo de revisar algunos libros y luego te envío información que puede serte útil. Además creo que se ilustra algún diagarama para diseñar autómatas, recuerdo haber visto un diseño para maquina expendedora de bebidas. (maquina de sodas) Usa un dispositivo para detección de monedas y como dije antes, ese detector funciona con un potenciometro que mide el tamaño de la moneda - da un valor análogo diferente con cada denominación. Luego es tratada esa señal análoga, muy similar a -mayor que, menor que e igual que. podrías usar comparadores- Creo que te ayudará algo.


----------



## Solutions (Sep 16, 2009)

te lo agradezco muchisimo... 

Todo tipo de material de apoyo bienvenido sea...
Gracias!


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 17, 2009)

Bueno solutions, la cosa se pone un tanto dificil. Confío en que sabras usar unidades de operaciones lógicas (ALU); y Comparadores por lo que creo que podras diseñar tu proyecto.

En la búsqueda en los libros que tengo en casa, encotré que existe un proyecto para maquina expendedora de bebidas. Sólo que justamente el diseño del detector de monedas no se desarrolla porque supone el autor que ya ha sido diseñado, por lo que esa parte vital esta fuera de discusión. Por eso es imprescindible que tengas que salvar ese obstaculo con lo que te ofrezco.

Contador 74191XA - busca datasheet.
--------------TTL -------------------CMOS
Comparador 7485 --------4585 Busca datasheet.
Multiplexor 74157 --------4019 ''
Restador Alu 74181 ------4581 ''

La maquina expendedora usa un sistema de control con el 5C090 de Intel - No es pic.

Adjunto Pdf, la Alu se programa como restador en este circuito, pero puede trabajar como sumador. Recuerda que es una Unidad Aritmética y lógica.

Checa los circuitos tipicos de datasheet de un sumador:
http://irlenys.tripod.com/digitalesi/arit/suma.htm
Checa el datasheet de un convertidor analogo-digital:
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/A/D/C/0/ADC0800.shtml

Principio del detector de monedas. Primero, debe ser capaz de medir su tamaño según su denominación, resultado: 0 volts a xx volts.
Segundo, segun el valor de resultado se someterá a una conversión digital (tal como funciona un VFO. Aquellos que funcionan dandote uns frecuencis según el voltaje de entrada- podrías usar uno)
Tercero, con los datos digitales (tamaño de moneda dato diferente), los someterás a un proceso de aritmética- mayor que -menor que- igual que.
Cuarto, tendrás al final del proceso salidas bcd que usaral con un display de siete segmentos.

Bueno, es así como lo he razonado, espero no estar equivocado. A darle Solutions!!!

Siento no poder hacer más.

Exito!


----------



## Solutions (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh, te lo agradezco infinitamente 
ahorita mismo me pondré a leer todo lo que me has dado y a investigar un poco mas sobre el 5C090 que no tengo ni idea que es jejeje...
ya empiezo...
mil gracias!!
te cuento despues como me fue 
Saludos!


----------

